# Suggestion Box



## Bob Hubbard

Many people have mentioned theyve felt a 'change' here.  Others have made suggestions for changes, features or additions.

Well, heres the spot to put them all together.

Got ides on how we can improve MT?  Post em here.

Danke!
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

Make me Admin


----------



## grimfang

just my thoughts here.... perhaps the suggestion box would receive a greater response if it were relocated to the General category. Not all of us check the locker room frequently. It can't hurt to try, at least.


----------



## RCastillo

Appoint KenpoTess as the ONLY official spokesperson for the IKKO on this forum.
She's the only one that can keep Law, and Order in the Kenpo Threads!

Who would dare mess with the "Queen of Pain!":anic:


----------



## Michael Billings

...and how will the GoldenOne feel about that Ricardo.  Trying to start an internal strife in the IKKO and lure her to the Tracy side of the Art.  Shameless .... not to mention DANGEROUS.  Texas is big, but not that big if the GoldenOne or Seig goes on a Ricardo hunt.

Can you say snipe.

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *...and how will the GoldenOne feel about that Ricardo.  Trying to start an internal strife in the IKKO and lure her to the Tracy side of the Art.  Shameless .... not to mention DANGEROUS.  Texas is big, but not that big if the GoldenOne or Seig goes on a Ricardo hunt.
> 
> Can you say snipe.
> 
> :rofl: *


 
Sad, but true...
Well, the Dragon's on the road so much, he's hardly on a computer, and Seig, well, he likes to hunt, so.......I stay moving so as not to be a sitting duck. I could go to Austin, and get lost there, as I 'd get lost there anyway!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *...and how will the GoldenOne feel about that Ricardo.  Trying to start an internal strife in the IKKO and lure her to the Tracy side of the Art.  Shameless .... not to mention DANGEROUS.  Texas is big, but not that big if the GoldenOne or Seig goes on a Ricardo hunt.
> 
> Can you say snipe.
> 
> :rofl: *


Bah, we left the Tracy side of the art a few years ago.  A ricardo hunt????hmmmmmm


----------



## Cthulhu

Admin. Note

Please keep to the topic of this thread.

Thank you,

Cthulhu
-MT Admin.-


----------



## MartialArtist

General Weapons Thread - For weapons other than the sword, knife, and firearms.


----------



## andurilking2

possibly eliminating alot of non frequently visited forums, it takes forever to get on here and go through every forum to check for replies (and not everyone wants 20 million e-mails a day saying that a new reply has been issued) i like to check this site at the library, school, or friends houses when i am not at home and it becomes somewhat of an inconvenience to spend an hour on soomeone elses computer searching through all the forums.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Make me Admin  *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I was gonna say that!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by andurilking2 _
> *possibly eliminating alot of non frequently visited forums, it takes forever to get on here and go through every forum to check for replies (and not everyone wants 20 million e-mails a day saying that a new reply has been issued) i like to check this site at the library, school, or friends houses when i am not at home and it becomes somewhat of an inconvenience to spend an hour on soomeone elses computer searching through all the forums. *



You can turn off the 'new reply' notifications.

Also, rather than go through the forums 1 by 1, use the 'new posts' link off the main page. (I'm eventually adding it to every page to save backtracking.

We constantly evaluate forums for viability.  We've found that every current forum is hit at least a few times a month, making it harder to pinpoint the inactives.

Also, if you are just skimming thru, look to the left.  The icons by the forum names indicate if new replies have been entered since your last visit.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I was gonna say that! *



Ok.


The positions $5,000 a year.  I'll take visa or Mastercard. 

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok.
> 
> 
> The positions $5,000 a year.  I'll take visa or Mastercard.
> 
> :rofl: *



Wow, Organized crime has hit a new low! 

I suppose J Denz is your "collector?"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wow, Organized crime has hit a new low!
> 
> I suppose J Denz is your "collector?" *



Naw.  We send Renegade around when he's in the neighborhood.  


We had to execute the last admin-trainee...he insisted on paying in yen. 5,000 yen barely puts gas in my wagon for the week. 

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Naw.  We send Renegade around when he's in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> We had to execute the last admin-trainee...he insisted on paying in yen. 5,000 yen barely puts gas in my wagon for the week.
> 
> :rofl: *



Ahem Kaith,

I promised I would pay in YEN. 

I guess I blew my chance 

oh wait I Am actually happy about that  :rofl:  


Could Not Resist
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ahem Kaith,
> 
> I promised I would pay in YEN.
> 
> I guess I blew my chance
> 
> oh wait I Am actually happy about that  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Could Not resist
> :asian: *



Thats' it, send out the Hit Squad!:samurai:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I tried to beat it outta Rich last May.

We have the epic battle on tape.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I tried to beat it outta Rich last May.
> 
> We have the epic battle on tape.
> 
> *



Cool, Can I see it in July when I am out there for the Symposium?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be in Toronto that weekend.  I'll try and remember to run ya off a copy though.


----------



## Elfan

- Get rid of the rating thing, noone uses it.

- increase the threshold for  a thread to become "flaming."  It seems like most of them are which defeats the point

- I'd prefer it if when members left or are banned that their acounts are left intact for archievel purposes.  Its annoying to look back and see "guest" acounts all over the place.  Its their decision of course.

- When I click on submit or preview reply, if something goes wroung, I loose my post.  I'm not sure if the software suports this but it would be nice if it did a better job of saving my work when something goes wroung.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rating thing - its in the software, more of a pain to cut out all the bits.  Hopefully the new version of vB will have a software toggle for it.

Threashold - currently:
Number of views to qualify as a hot thread 100  raised to 200
Number of posts to qualify as a hot thread 15  raised to 50

Deleted accounts:
We've deleted accounts for 3 reasons:
1- incomplete signups
2- haven't been back in over 6 months
3- on request.

Banned members usually stay in a seperate locked off group.  There was 1 banned member whose account was deleted.  This was due tot he fact that it was constantly trying to be accessed.

Submit/preview issue - if you havent, post it in the support forum and we'll work with you on looking into it. If for some reason the browser times out, msgs are lost.  It seems to be something with vB, as I dont have that problem on other forum software.  Hopefully its another enhansement in the new version (due out soon)


----------



## KatGurl

I've got alot of more smilies! I can't show them all though. Too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So, I'll be posting them in the locker room with my posts. It's like the book 'Where's Waldo'. Find my smilies!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Pu them all in a .ZIP archive and email em to me.  I'll look thru em and see about adding some to MT.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Pu them all in a .ZIP archive and email em to me.  I'll look thru em and see about adding some to MT.  *



I don't know how....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

http://winzip.com  allows you to take a bunch of files and make 1 big archive, then mail the archive.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *http://winzip.com  allows you to take a bunch of files and make 1 big archive, then mail the archive.  *



I already have winzip, but I don't have the smilies in a folder. I got them from a website: http://www.kurts-smilies.de/


----------



## arnisador

There are some "interesting" smilies at Kaith's sci-fi site:
http://bbs.rustaz.com/


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *There are some "interesting" smilies at Kaith's sci-fi site:
> http://bbs.rustaz.com/ *



That's were I went to before this forum.


----------



## jfarnsworth

How do I find the smileys?????????


----------



## arnisador

Which ones?


----------



## jfarnsworth

The smiley's on Kaith's website.


----------



## arnisador

You'll see them when you go to post. You'll have to ask Kaith to port over to this site any you find interesting.


----------



## jfarnsworth

OK, I guess I'll have to register there and take a look see. However I'm not sure exactly what goes on at that site. He'll probably kick me off for not posting anything.:rofl:


----------



## arnisador

You'll find something to say! Start here:
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=3&

Look around the site and you'll find me, Cthulhu, Rich Parsons, and even some kenpoka!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just remember, theres a whole special area you have to ask to see.   Since I'm feeling evil, I'll let ya figure it out on your own. 

Me, I'll be hanging out in the Dark Kingdom for a bit.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Just remember, theres a whole special area you have to ask to see.   Since I'm feeling evil, I'll let ya figure it out on your own.  *



Special section , I was lucky to figure out the homepage.:rofl:


----------



## 7starmantis

I have noticed quite a few shameless plugs for personal businesses or teachers or articles or what not and that seems to be a new change that I don't find extremely likable.

Just my humble opinion,
 7sm


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> *I have noticed quite a few shameless plugs for personal businesses or teachers or articles or what not and that seems to be a new change that I don't find extremely likable.*



 Shameless plugs ??????........All I was trying to do was find some more smiley's. Kaith gave his link to his site to look for more. Then I asked a couple of more questions.  I'm so confused at the moment.


----------



## arnisador

Come on, I saw those ads for Farnsworth's Herbal Viagra.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sure, I mean why not? If it can help pay the bills.:rofl:


----------



## Seig

Now now, don't get all worked up about it.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now now, don't get all worked up about it. *



I'll try to keep myself under control:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Special section , I was lucky to figure out the homepage.:rofl: *



*knowing look*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Appoint KenpoTess as the ONLY official spokesperson for the IKKO on this forum.
> She's the only one that can keep Law, and Order in the Kenpo Threads!
> 
> Who would dare mess with the "Queen of Pain!":anic: *



Yeah ........

*chortling*


----------



## J-kid

Here is a good one, have a sound or a noise go off when someone enters the chatroom.  That way if there is no one there you can wait and do something else in another session and then when someone enters the chatroom it will alert you.


----------



## arnisador

That's an interesting idea. I don't know if it's workable. The chat software may be changing soon to something more sophisticated.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Yes I was going to mention that something to tell you that people have posted on the chat would be kewl.  I sometimes miss people if I leave the window open to surf elsewhere.

Not that there's been anyone there for the past few weeks.   Very quiet.

Dot


----------



## Master of Blades

Get rid of the thread rating.......no one uses it and when they do they usually do it as a joke and give it like a 1.......Getting rid of it would make way for other things and make the page more spacious...Actually I cant think of a good reason for it......but it does mean that most threads just have a blank space because no one rates them....Spreads out the page more. :asian:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

I would definately like to see more smilies.  I always am looking for new ones.  I enjoy watching some of them.  I'd maybe like to see some more dueling smilies...and I'm always up for the ones with humor.  I love watching them.  I just think you could maybe add some more.  If not, I'm cool with the ones that are here!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Make me Admin  *




*Cough*.............


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, we might consider it if you'd show up more often....those 6 day vacations just ruin it for ya....


----------



## J-kid

I got a idea! Make a new section for martial arts in the news....


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *I got a idea! Make a new section for martial arts in the news.... *



I keep a thread for that purpose.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by J-kid _
> *Here is a good one, have a sound or a noise go off when someone enters the chatroom.  That way if there is no one there you can wait and do something else in another session and then when someone enters the chatroom it will alert you. *



Its not too hard to do, but the logistics involved say no.

It would add to the data needing to be transfered. (Small but it adds up fast)

A way for a member to turn it off would have to be hacked in to the software.

Half the folks won't look to turn it off and just will get annoyed at the sound.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Get rid of the thread rating.......no one uses it and when they do they usually do it as a joke and give it like a 1.......Getting rid of it would make way for other things and make the page more spacious...Actually I cant think of a good reason for it......but it does mean that most threads just have a blank space because no one rates them....Spreads out the page more. :asian: *



Once we switch to the new version of the software (later this year maybe) I'll look into removing it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Yes I was going to mention that something to tell you that people have posted on the chat would be kewl.  I sometimes miss people if I leave the window open to surf elsewhere.
> 
> Not that there's been anyone there for the past few weeks.   Very quiet.
> 
> Dot *



I think   the software we are testing allows for some form of 'new message' notification, but please dont hold me to it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *I would definately like to see more smilies.  I always am looking for new ones.  I enjoy watching some of them.  I'd maybe like to see some more dueling smilies...and I'm always up for the ones with humor.  I love watching them.  I just think you could maybe add some more.  If not, I'm cool with the ones that are here! *



I'm very slowly adding in new ones. I've got well over 1000 in my library, its just that so many are redundant.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well, we might consider it if you'd show up more often....those 6 day vacations just ruin it for ya....
> 
> *




Lol, I just went away to the country with 5 of my mates for the week, get away from it all before my GCSE results come through on Thursday you know. Thats the reason for my 6 day vacations  On the other hand give it two more weeks and then I will be back on all the time cuz of school


----------



## cdhall

I just jumped in here because someone with no info in their profile posted something I considered stupid.

While I don't want to limit free speech, this type of stuff has kept me away from the boards recently.  I think.

So whatever you can do to encourage people to fill out their profiles would be extra cool in my opinion.  I mean, the internet is impersonal enough without having to consider opinions of people who you don't know anything about.  You know, male, female, name, age, area of the country they are from, nationality...

The Emperor Augustus thought that making everyone get married would help stabalize the Empire.  He was right.  I think making everyone populate their profile (accurately) would greatly enhance the quality of our "MartialTalk."

But I realize that this may be an impractical and overly-restrictive suggestion.  It is, however, a suggestion so now it is in the Box. I didn't read through all this to see whoelse has said something similar. If I'm being redundant, then just put this down as a Vote in Favor.  Aye.

:soapbox:


----------



## Cthulhu

1) It is next to impossible to verify if that sort of information is 100% true.  The only thing we may be able to do, as far as I know, is verify age by requiring credit card information on signup.  We have no plans to do that now or in the foreseeable future.

2) It would be foolish of us, and a huge waste of time, to try to force existing members to add said information to their profiles.

3) All new members are required to provide their real name a location.  This information is visible to Admins only.  Whether or not they share that info with the rest of the board is up to them.

Cthulhu


----------



## Zoran

Now that your forum has grown so much. It becomes harder to navigate. My suggestion is a *Other Threads of Interest to XXX* thread.

Basically, a sticky, in lets say Kenpo/Kempo General for example, that someone could post to that has found a thread that may be of interest to a Kenpoist. You could set ground rules in the first post.

Such as:

1) No discussions to be held here.
2) Only post threads that would be of interest to Kenpoists.
3) Please add a *short* description why this thread is of interest.
4) etc.

It's better than people double posting or starting a new thread to anounce another one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I remember seeing a modification that would do something like that.   I'll queue it up for reinvestigation once we upgrade to the new software (later this year I think)


----------



## Kimpatsu

Separate Shorinji Kempo forum, please.
I'll moderate. (I'm power hungry...)
:jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Separate Shorinji Kempo forum, please.
> I'll moderate. (I'm power hungry...)
> :jediduel: *



Would that fall under the Kenpo/Kempo area, or under Japanese arts?

:asian:


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Would that fall under the Kenpo/Kempo area, or under Japanese arts?
> :asian: *


Japanese arts. Despite the similarity of the "Kempo" name (which simply means the generic "fist way" after all), it's nothing to do with Kenpo Karate.
Shorinji Kempo is a Japanese martial art founded by Kaiso So Doshin and incorporated in Japan on 25 October 1947. We are now extant in over 30 countries around the world, each with its own national federation, and each national federation is answerable to the Japanese headquarters, in Shikoku, Japan.
Check out www.bskf.org for details, including links to other national federations.
Best,


----------



## Zoran

I would agree with Kimpatsu.

All the studies I've made on Kenpo/Kempo, Shorinji Kempo is a seperate art with no ties to modern kenpo or the more traditional kenpo styles (Ryukyu or Okinawan Kenpo). Although, I don't know how many members are involved in Shorinji here, but if you build it, they may come.

There is also another MA forum out there that has an active Shorinji section. Time too take their members.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Zoran _
> *I would agree with Kimpatsu.
> 
> All the studies I've made on Kenpo/Kempo, Shorinji Kempo is a seperate art with no ties to modern kenpo or the more traditional kenpo styles (Ryukyu or Okinawan Kenpo). Although, I don't know how many members are involved in Shorinji here, but if you build it, they may come.
> 
> There is also another MA forum out there that has an active Shorinji section. Time too take their members.  *


If you're referring to e-budo, I'm a member there as well. The Shorinji Kempo moderators are friends of mine. There's always room for another Shorinji Kempo forum however.
Pretty please?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We are discussing the posibilities oif adding a few additional forums at this time. We should have it figured out shortly


----------



## grimfang

is there any possibility of setting up the option to search members profiles by system studied? (forgive me if this has already been discussed)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

grimfang said:
			
		

> is there any possibility of setting up the option to search members profiles by system studied? (forgive me if this has already been discussed)


Should be possible.....yup.

Look at the Members List, and pick the "Search Members" drop down, then select "Advanced Search".

You can search on several profile fields now.


----------



## KenpoSterre

I think we should have a martial talk convention in every state once a year so we could meet new people and talk to other mt people. we oculd have sparring, technique, and form contests. I think it would be cool. I wouldn't mind helping out and I think we would get a large response.

Also is there a feature to search member by area of where they live so we can find people who train near us. it would be nice so we could communicate better


----------



## Drac

KenpoSterre said:


> I think we should have a martial talk convention in every state once a year so we could meet new people and talk to other mt people.


 
That is a GREAT idea KS..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We have an annual meet and greet each year, and we're looking at doing several in various regions starting next year


----------



## KenpoSterre

kay. It would be cool OR we could do it during a big contest in different regions and then afterwards meet up at a park and stuff.


----------



## Majd

My suggestion is:
A new forum design would boost the traffic of this site. Unfortunately this design is overused (is this the default vB theme?) and looks boring for many of us. Many vB themes are free of charge but you can buy some professional looking ones for some bucks. I'm sure many of us would donate to help you with this (including me  ).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be tackling the upgrade to vB4 here soon, and have a few designs on hand for that one that'll change things up a bit.  I'm always open to donations to help fund the site, but prefer folks become supporting members. Gets you more bang for the buck as it were.


----------



## Big Don

Bob Hubbard said:


> Got ides on how we can improve MT?
> 
> Danke!
> :asian:


Two words: free beer


----------



## Dirty Dog

Big Don said:


> Two words: free beer



Beer??? Bob makes us buy the rum. But that's in the back room...


----------



## Carol

Dirty Dog said:


> Beer??? Bob makes us buy the rum. But that's in the back room...



And its always gone!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You guys get free peanuts. Sure they are packing peanuts, but still, all you can eat.


----------



## granfire

Bob Hubbard said:


> You guys get free peanuts. Sure they are packing peanuts, but still, all you can eat.



you know, the biodegradable ones are edible, right!
Bland, but you can swallow them.


----------

